# Rare Pre-War Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe



## bikewhorder (Nov 9, 2019)

More like *super dooper *deluxe.  








						Rare Pre-War Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe - Nov 17, 2019 | California Auctioneers in CA
					

A custom restored 1941 Schwinn Autocycle Super Deluxe. Found in a basement in Reno, Nevada. This is a very rare singl... on Nov 17, 2019




					www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

Buyers premium 23% 

That's nuts.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 9, 2019)

Thats nice! At 1,700 I think the 23 percent added on top would be fine


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 9, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Thats nice! At 1,700 I think the 23 percent added on top would be fine



what is the price range for this ride? I must of missed the description on this bicycle on what's original or reproduction,


----------



## 1motime (Nov 9, 2019)

Sharp bike!  Looks like a nicely detailed restoration .  Seems to be a fair opening bid.  And the proceeds are going to a good cause.  Animal shelter.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 9, 2019)

5760rj said:


> what is the price range for this ride? I must of missed the description on this bicycle on what's original or reproduction,




Estimate is 3,500-5,000. Looks like theres no repop stuff, Really nice restoration! Also says the proceeds will go to a non kill animal shelter so you get a awesome bike and your money goes to great cause


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 9, 2019)

John G04 said:


> Estimate is 3,500-5,000. Looks like theres no repop stuff, looks like it might be a Bob U restoration! Also says the proceeds will go to a non kill animal shelter so you get a awesome bike and your money goes to great cause




Quote:  Complete restoration by Gary’s Restorations of Oxnard, CA.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 9, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Quote:  Complete restoration by Gary’s Restorations of Oxnard, CA.




Skipped over that part... Still nice though


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 9, 2019)

This bike was restored by Gary Meneghin. I thought he had the bike listed here at one time but can't find any listing. He also ran it on Ebay quite a few times. It is a nice bike but there are repo parts on it so do your home work. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 9, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> This bike was restored by Gary Meneghin. I thought he had the bike listed here at one time but can't find any listing. He also ran it on Ebay quite a few times. It is a nice bike but there are repo parts on it so do your home work. V/r Shawn





I helped Gary with some of the parts for that build...he was on a bit of a 'budget' so repop is here there and everywhere...
Just so everybody's aware... and an 'ok' restoration ... but pix always look better than reality.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 10, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> I helped Gary with some of the parts for that build...he was on a bit of a 'budget' so repop is here there and everywhere...
> Just so everybody's aware... and an 'ok' restoration ... but pix always look better than reality.



Still a nice Schwinn.  No bids yet.   23% for the handling is a bit steep.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 10, 2019)

It's still available on eBay for$5000! LoL


----------



## 1motime (Nov 10, 2019)

One on E-bay is a different bike.


----------

